# Fairbanks, Alaska game looking for players



## Montague68

New FR campaign looking for players in Fairbanks/North Pole AK area. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## Montague68

*hip check to the top*


----------



## cricket

*Just moved up here*

When/how often do you guys play?  We've just moved into this area and are looking for some players or a group, but I work an odd schedule (it's about to firm up, but it will still be unconventional), and my husband is on swings right now.


----------

